# Interesting and witty shop names.



## David H (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Naty (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice work David


----------



## zuludog (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't know if it's still going, but there used to be a fish & chip shop in Fort Augustus called The Jack - o - Bite

Not the shop's name, but a few years ago an outdoor equipment shop in Kendal had a New Year sale. The sign in the window read

Now is the winter of our discount tents


----------



## Bloden (Mar 26, 2014)

That's funny.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 26, 2014)

Am I the only person to have bought something from one of these shops?  

I lived round the corner from Cycloanalysts in Oxford for many years and bought my beloved ladies' anatomical bicycle saddle from there.  It has been transferred to new bikes several times.


----------



## David H (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## David H (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## HOBIE (Mar 26, 2014)

Keep em coming David


----------



## David H (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Carmina (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't have a photo but there's a restaurant on the way from Brum to Solihull called called Beau Thai. 

My favourite was a 'Hard, Soft and Floppy' in Hull, which I  promise was a computer shop back in the days of floppy disks.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 27, 2014)

These are so funny David, can you find anymore ?


----------



## David H (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## David H (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## AlisonM (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bloden (Mar 27, 2014)

Stop, stop. Too funny...ha ha ha.


----------



## David H (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 28, 2014)

My ribs are hurting, Award Weiners, really


----------



## David H (Mar 28, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> My ribs are hurting, Award Weiners, really



In a supporting roll


----------



## David H (Mar 28, 2014)




----------

